# Urgent: fallen and burst abdomen



## Crippled (Sep 12, 2008)

Yesterday, my B smithi adult male fell and its abdomen burst open badly. Now it is active and is walking around, but the paper towel underneath it has red spots and damp spots, so it is still leaking. I know it is doomed, esp when nothing is done, how can I stop the bleeding? I've put a bit of toiletpaper on the wound.
many thanks!!


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 12, 2008)

Do a search.  I've heard of superglue and all kinds of things being used.

--the nature boy


----------



## gvfarns (Sep 12, 2008)

Freezer, most likely. Sorry.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Try liquid bandaid....rob


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 12, 2008)

gvfarns said:


> Freezer, most likely. Sorry.


Vouch, sorry bro.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

gvfarns said:


> Freezer, most likely. Sorry.


No that is not what needs to happen. 


If he is still being active that is a good sign. I use liquid band aid myself and it works great. One pass with the applicator and it seals the wounds and dries fast.  That is what I used when I did my rufilata surgery.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> No that is not what needs to happen.
> 
> 
> If he is still being active that is a good sign. I use liquid band aid myself and it works great. One pass with the applicator and it seals the wounds and dries fast.  That is what I used when I did my rufilata surgery.


That surgery was the most awesome thing I have ever seen, it was amazing....rob


----------



## bliss (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> No that is not what needs to happen.
> 
> 
> If he is still being active that is a good sign. I use liquid band aid myself and it works great. One pass with the applicator and it seals the wounds and dries fast.  That is what I used when I did my rufilata surgery.



i've used the liquid bandage myself on one of my t's before when it had a crushed leg  

Flour works too. i just use a cotton swab to apply to the T.   
i used a quite a few dabs of flour when i performed my G inermis surgery.  


just glad it's not a haplo or an OBT that you are trying to bandage!


--dan--


----------



## jb7741 (Sep 12, 2008)

Since it relates directly to the topic at hand, were there pictures or a video of the surgeries?  If so what are the keywords to search for.

Hasn't happened to me yet (hopefully never), but I am of the philosophy that gathering too much information on a topic is never wasted time.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gvfarns (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmm.  Now I feel like a cynical jerk for saying just let him go to the little burrow in the sky.

Yes, ahem, put some liquid band aid on there.  There's still hope!


----------



## Crippled (Sep 12, 2008)

I put a thick patch of cornstarch on the tear, that will stop the bleeding. The spider is badly stressed now  I give it rest now and wait a night.
It happend after a mating attempt, he freaked out and escaped. Also last molt happend upright, so the ends are a bit deformed (like mine, hence my name  ) and couldnt find grip.


----------



## Crippled (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the immediate helpful responses :worship: , I'm new here .


----------



## bliss (Sep 12, 2008)

jb7741 said:


> Since it relates directly to the topic at hand, were there pictures or a video of the surgeries?


i have no pics or vids.  

when i performed the surgery on my G inermis, i DID take pics.  it wasn't too long before the surgery that my computer crashed, so i had the pics  on my cam, butt my lazy but never got around to uploading them onto someone else's computer and i believe they got deleted off the cam by a friend later on

the inermis did live for a some number of weeks afterwards.   one day i found her dead in her hide, death curl.  i believe that she has scraped the wound back over the water bowl or one of the fake plants in her hide and ripped it back open (because i, like an idiot, left those objects in her tank).  

i'm not sure what event happened to rupture the wounds again, as i was at college and came home to my favorite T, dead as could be.

she was a huge girl, massive girth, legs looked as thick as my pinky finger.  a good 6.5" *before* the molt.   she lived a good, long life in the end.


--dan-- 

link to more specific details:
http://tarantulas.us/forums/showthread.php?t=6059&highlight=surgery


----------



## jb7741 (Sep 12, 2008)

Which worked best, the flour or the liquid bandage?

The liquid bandage would seem to be a better choice, but does it affect the next molt? Also does it affect movement?

Also there is a new product on the market. It is some sort of iron preparation called QR blood stopper. I have used it as a nurse to stop bleeding on a patient on coumadin or someone with a bloody nose and high blood pressure, but I don't know if it would work on spiders. I assume it reacts with the protein in the blood to form a scab. There is a reaction with this though, it does get warm.
Just a thought.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

Liquid band aid is really fast drying that is why I like it.
I never have to make more then one pass with the applicator to stop the bleeding. (bigger wounds you might have to)
Flour does work though.



> but does it affect the next molt?


Not that I have seen. They seem to molt just fine.


----------



## bliss (Sep 12, 2008)

jb7741 said:


> Which worked best, the flour or the liquid bandage?
> 
> The liquid bandage would seem to be a better choice, but does it affect the next molt? Also does it affect movement?


liquid bandage is indeed superior; however, my particular situation needed a quick response, so i used what i had available right then and there, which was flour.

you have to be careful when using the liquid bandage, as you don't want to accidentally get any in an area on T that might inhibit crucial movement.    Flour comes right off, though usually it's a pain in the butt to deal with, as it goes EVERYWHERE.  and sometimes you might spill a little on the T if you are butterfingers like i usually am  


--dan--


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

Good point Bliss. Avoid getting it on the book lungs, anus, or mouth parts.


----------



## jb7741 (Sep 12, 2008)

I found this on the Biolife site. It is from an article written by Newsday about the QR bloodstopper powder. Just thought I'd throw this in just in case any are interested.

*Disclaimer* I don't work for this company, I have only used the product on humans. I know very little about T's and am trying to learn. I have no idea what this stuff would do to a T.

"Users open a blister pack and load a swab with the brown powder -- a blend of hydrophilic polymer, a water-absorbing resin used for food processing and water purification, and potassium salt, a binding agent. If the wall between the nostrils is covered with QR, a protective scab more flexible than a natural one forms. The faux scab is a Hematrix, the trademarked name for the unique barrier, a "web that forms on top of the blood," according to Doris E. Goodman, vice president of marketing for producer Biolife LLC of Sarasota, Fla.


----------



## bliss (Sep 12, 2008)

jb7741 said:


> I found this on the Biolife site. It is from an article written by Newsday about the QR bloodstopper powder. Just thought I'd throw this in just in case any are interested.
> 
> *Disclaimer* I don't work for this company, I have only used the product on humans. I know very little about T's and am trying to learn. I have no idea what this stuff would do to a T.
> 
> "Users open a blister pack and load a swab with the brown powder -- a blend of hydrophilic polymer, a water-absorbing resin used for food processing and water purification, and potassium salt, a binding agent. If the wall between the nostrils is covered with QR, a protective scab more flexible than a natural one forms. The faux scab is a Hematrix, the trademarked name for the unique barrier, a "web that forms on top of the blood," according to Doris E. Goodman, vice president of marketing for producer Biolife LLC of Sarasota, Fla.


so does this product work more with the actual *blood* ???

 i'm not so sure i'd try that...  T blood (hemolymph) is very different than that of a human.  And if those are intended for human blood, well then, that to me makes it sketchy at best.   

 in the unfortunate occurrence of a T accident, you should try them out.  then again, seeing as how they are untested on t's, i doubt anyone would want to further risk the life of their little ones, assuming a T accident did happen.  i know i wouldn't.  

 --dan--


----------



## Ritzman (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> That surgery was the most awesome thing I have ever seen, it was amazing....rob


Is there a link or some pics or a vid or anything because I would really like to see this or hear about it please...


----------



## jb7741 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone had tried it.

I wouldn't think it would make a difference as T blood would be protein bound same as human blood.

Either way I wouldn't want to be the first to try it either, if liquid band aid works and has been tested safe I will just go buy some and keep it handy.


----------



## bliss (Sep 12, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> Is there a link or some pics or a vid or anything because I would really like to see this or hear about it please...


look through the last posts, i posted one of my surgery.   as for ryan's, i am not sure, i'd like to see it too.   i'll try the search function 



> Either way I wouldn't want to be the first to try it either, if liquid band aid works and has been tested safe I will just go buy some and keep it handy.


good idea.   and yes, i believe hemolymph is protein bound, but the proteins are more than likely different than that of a human's, not to mention the receptor sites on those proteins...  :wall:  not sure though


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Good point Bliss. Avoid getting it on the book lungs, anus, or mouth parts.


anus, heh heh.

 Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## bamato (Sep 12, 2008)

There have already been countless good suggestions to stop the bleeding.  But I wondered why no one mentioned the powder you can buy at most pet stores for dogs, cats, and reptiles for when you trim their nails and cut the kwik (sp?)?  I think it's call Kwik Stop?  It works really well on dogs to stop bleeding, maybe it would work well on t's?


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

bamato said:


> There have already been countless good suggestions to stop the bleeding.  But I wondered why no one mentioned the powder you can buy at most pet stores for dogs, cats, and reptiles for when you trim their nails and cut the kwik (sp?)?  I think it's call Kwik Stop?  It works really well on dogs to stop bleeding, maybe it would work well on t's?


It will not do anything to seal the cuticle, it needs adhesion.


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 12, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> anus, heh heh.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.


You mean hiney?  lol.


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 12, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> You mean hiney?  lol.


Actually, I think that's different.  Crpy knows a whole lot about this kind of thing.  Maybe he can fill us in.

--the nature boy


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 12, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> anus, heh heh.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.


What is so funny about it?


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Actually, I think that's different.  Crpy knows a whole lot about this kind of thing.  Maybe he can fill us in.
> 
> --the nature boy


lol, I see you finally noticed my post from that other thread,lol


----------



## hairmetalspider (Sep 12, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> What is so funny about it?


It doesn't matter, he HAD to.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Sep 12, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Actually, I think that's different.  Crpy knows a whole lot about this kind of thing.  Maybe he can fill us in.
> 
> --the nature boy


Now if we were talking about say, oh, holes in the ground, it would be a different story.


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Now if we were talking about say, oh, holes in the ground, it would be a different story.


Huh:? oh ,yeh ,only at the beach to make sand castles and find geolycosa micanopy


----------



## mwh9 (Sep 13, 2008)

To get back to the original problem, how is the T doing? I had a T, blondi that fell on some stones that were once in a water feature in her tank. There was not much if any blood but, she is still doing well and even went through a successful molt. the area effected is still noticeable but, it should clear up in the next few molts. If your T is still alive, care for it as best as possible and maybe it will heal in time.


----------



## bliss (Sep 13, 2008)

mwh9 said:


> To get back to the original problem, how is the T doing? I had a T, blondi that fell on some stones that were once in a water feature in her tank. There was not much if any blood but, she is still doing well and even went through a successful molt. the area effected is still noticeable but, it should clear up in the next few molts. If your T is still alive, care for it as best as possible and maybe it will heal in time.


thank you for re-aligning the thread 

please let us know how your T is doing, we all would really like to know  


--dan--


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 13, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Now if we were talking about say, oh, holes in the ground, it would be a different story.


Nah...the guy's a self taught proctologist.  He knows his stuff.

--the nature boy


----------



## crpy (Sep 13, 2008)

Crippled, keep us informed of the situation please.


----------

